# Monthly Goals



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

I see we have weekly and daily goals, how bout monthly goals?


----------



## exalted (Apr 2, 2009)

I sign up for a lot of Meetup groups, but can never get myself to attend. I've gone to three in the past year.

So my monthly goal is to ..... attend at least 2 Meetup groups for the month of February. :blank :boogie

I belong to: VA Salsa group, a SA group that just goes to restaurants, a Reiki group, a Women's walking for weight loss group, an Artist group that gets together and paints... and many more.

It's actually a good way to meet people, if you get out and go.


----------



## exalted (Apr 2, 2009)

Atari82 said:


> I see we have weekly and daily goals, how bout monthly goals?


I like your signature!


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

Im going to make a friend this month at my school. Get his/her number and go out and do something. And see my school's counselor


----------



## ksmita (Mar 14, 2010)

*set monthly goals*

hi. just like weekly goals, one must set up monthly goals. it will surely help in getting thind done in order without wasting much time. you can classify your monthly goals like personal,professional, spiritual etc. i mean , instead of making a daily routine, you do things on alternate days as per the priorities. few days of the month , you can give it to improve your relationship with freinds,family etc. other few days for upgrading your your professional knowledge. rest you can devote for your spiritual wellbeing. i personally follow these. categorization helps as you can avoid clutterness of issues. take care.

*http://www.leadership-and-motivation-training.com/successful-goal-setting.html*
*http://www.leadership-and-motivation-training.com/successful-goal-setting.html*


----------

